# some surf shots



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a couple of enhanced pics taken at my local beach break:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That deserves a high five --- nice ones ZCM


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Nice . . .


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll second Donald on that - Beautiful shots there Zulu









In what way were they 'enhanced'?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - quite a bit WereBo: all in Photoshop
* cropped
* used a radial gradient (black to transparent) layer above the background, set it to "overlay" in blending options to achieve the graded "vignetting" and colour saturations - dropped the opacity back a bit 'cause it was too strong
* used quick mask with yet another radial gradient to create a graded mask around the surfer
* inverted selection when out of quick mask mode to select all but surfer 
* use motion blur filter to give blur to all but surfer - well 'cause it's a graded mask some blurring goes on surfer too
* used a photo filter adjustment - one has two different filters, one has only one filter
* drop all layers down and Hey Presto! - another heavily 'shopped image :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, it certainly works a treat - the results are definitely eye-catching ray:

I bet it took longer to type what was done, than to actually do it :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

so did you add the surfer to a small wave that was coming ashore or just enhance a real photo of a guy surfing?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Glad to know it was photoshopped . . I thought for a minute there you had been stalking me!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: was that before or after they let you out of the wheelchair??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. .. cheap shot!! :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The shots are real DF - surfing is/was a passion of mine - just haven't been able to do any since sustaining brain injury earlier this year so down to just taking pics of others. My local beach has good waves and has bred some good surfers, including 5 times world champion Mark Richards. As part of my recovery process I walk along the beachfront promenade each day that I can and take my camera gear with me.
This video shows the stretch from Bar Beach to Merewether Beach where these photos were taken - surf was just about dead flat that day :sigh: - does get up to 8-10 feet surfable waves at times :grin:

windy day at the beach on Vimeo


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

for a guy who hasn't got all his faculties you're doing a great job .. are you sure you're not swinging it a little to be able to get down to the beach more often ?? :laugh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I love the beach too. I especially like watching the sceenery...as it walks by. :1angel:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha to both 
@ yustr - yes there is some nice scenery at times, though it has been a cold winter so most of it has been rugged up - spring now so summer, and its more attractive dress code, is on its way 

@DF - I wish! it has been very frustrating for me to see all the good surf (which normally I wouldn't even see when I am at work) and not be able to do anything other than look and take pics and video of it. I have only been in the water once - a paddle and sit down in the shallows - since the operation and even that was mighty uncomfortable :sigh: - my neurosurgeon has told me not to surf on my board until at least 12months after the op (op was at end of January this year) and will have to wear a helmet when I do - beach is nice though - just want to be able to enjoy it fully again


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

yustr said:


> I love the beach too. I especially like watching the sceenery...as it walks by. :1angel:



We are having a short vacation in Brittany, France. The beaches here are wonderful but spoilt by very shapely young ladies who insist on getting a sun tan on the upper parts of their body. It is absolutely disgusting. I have to visit the beach every day to discuss the problems of over exposure to sunshine...I offer to apply sunblock but.... I have only been arrested three times so far....:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:......


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ah Donald maybe we should all come over to help you out with getting your sun-safe message through to the inconsiderate young things - though as I said summer is on its way here and I may have my hands full (wishful thinking there :grin: ) doing the same here.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Some people are just ungrateful ... hope you remembered to leave that old Mac / raincoat of yours at home .. :laugh: 

have fun and don't get caught over-exposing yourself!! :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Just watched Windy day at the beach and then Harbour moments and they are great. Where you start from at Stocton is just up from where my Son used to live. He rented a little place a bit up from the pub and we would walk to the ferry from there. I'm waiting for Saturday swell to come in as I type I've turned off HD to speed it up a bit. Really great work zulu.























EDIT: and the two surf shots are great as well ray:ray:ray:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Just watched Saturday swell great stuff.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hiya Sandy - good to see you


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Hi Donald how are your eyes from the sun glare reflected off those damsels on the beach at Brittany. It's terrible the suffering a well meaning person must endure.


----------



## BatGirlFab (Mar 24, 2011)

love the colors! great job.


----------

